# Another data center post/question



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Had my first day down in the Data center... It's more like a Data Palace. It houses most (if not all) the data equipment for the state government. I was

I spent the day unpackaging about a _zillion_ LIUs and got a start in mounting them in their cabinets, waiting for the fiber to get terminated into it. 

Question though (may seem kinda dumb but I'm still new!): There is SO much fiber in this place, and beside the fiber I see only one or two runs of 100pr CAT III... is it possible to have a data center done completely with fiber?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FireInTheWire said:


> Had my first day down in the Data center... It's more like a Data Palace. It houses most (if not all) the data equipment for the state government. I was
> 
> I spent the day unpackaging about a _zillion_ LIUs and got a start in mounting them in their cabinets, waiting for the fiber to get terminated into it.
> 
> Question though (may seem kinda dumb but I'm still new!): There is SO much fiber in this place, and beside the fiber I see only one or two runs of 100pr CAT III... is it possible to have a data center done completely with fiber?



Interesting question one of these guys will know.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

whats a lot of runs to you?

I can not say names, but I saw a job with over 100k runs of fiber


And, yes they can do a data farm in fiber


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> whats a lot of runs to you?
> 
> I can not say names, but I saw a job with over 100k runs of fiber
> 
> ...



100K runs of fiber is a lot of fiber!!! Wow! This job is probably around 500 runs of fiber- more than I've ever seen before in one place- but certainly it is a drop in the bucket compared with what's out there!

I have to ask... although I'm headed for the Inside Wireman apprenticeship in like two weeks, I find this aspect of electrical work interesting too. 
Can you recommend a good introductory book (even a textbook) on the science behind the technology (like fiber optics, etc) in this field? If work is slow again and I'm caught up on my regular studies I'll read it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FireInTheWire said:


> 100K runs of fiber is a lot of fiber!!! Wow! This job is probably around 500 runs of fiber- more than I've ever seen before in one place- but certainly it is a drop in the bucket compared with what's out there!
> 
> I have to ask... although I'm headed for the Inside Wireman apprenticeship in like two weeks, I find this aspect of electrical work interesting too.
> Can you recommend a good introductory book (even a textbook) on the science behind the technology (like fiber optics, etc) in this field? If work is slow again and I'm caught up on my regular studies I'll read it.


This might help.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> whats a lot of runs to you?
> 
> I can not say names, but I saw a job with over 100k runs of fiber
> 
> ...


Damn thats alot, did they use octopus cables for the interlinks between cabinets or were they all seperate cables?

I remember my first 6 weeks on the job were light sourcing 12 core fibre cables one core at a time in a warehouse to make sure there wasnt any damage when they were shipped from the states, I have no idea how many I did but I was going crazy looking for that little red light shining on my thumb, I can still see it there sometimes :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

contact corning. they have a lot of free ****

are you in a union?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> contact corning. they have a lot of free ****
> 
> are you in a union?


Nah I'm not union, what makes you ask that?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> Nah I'm not union, what makes you ask that?


they have a **** load of books, and classes on this


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

In a datacenter, I would expect to see way more orange and yellow, than blue.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> contact corning. they have a lot of free ****
> 
> are you in a union?


Ah, I'm gonna head to their website right now. 

Yep, I'm in the IBEW and I asked around a little about low-volt/communications books but no one could really give me an answer on a specific book or reference- I emailed one of the instructors for Low Voltage and he never got back to me either.

I did confirm that this data farm is pretty much 100% fiber besides some runs of cat III. I will be learning lots about fiber the next couple weeks, which is great. Spent the day running fiber and prepping LIUs


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will take pics of mine. 

I am in the low voltage union apprenticeship


----------

